# 2x Tupolev Tu-154 For Sale!



## Pisis (May 10, 2008)

Let's make a money collection so ww2aircraft.net can have its own aircraft! 

The government of Czech Republic is getting rid of two Tupolev Tu-154M because it has recently purchased two brand new Airbuses of A-319CJ type. So there is no place for older Russian birds and hence the govt is looking for a someone to buy them.

I don't know how much they demand for each plane - probably all proposals are kept unpublic, so the "highest bid" could win. 

One Tupolev is from 1996 and her younger brother was made in 2000.

See all stats here: buy this Tupolev TU-154M at Aircraftbargains and
buy this Tupolev TU-154M at Aircraftbargains

You can download a Poweproint presentation about both planes here


----------



## yiannisstam (Jan 12, 2015)

Can you send me the specs and the Power point presentation please?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2015)

Mate the thread is six-year-old.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2015)

These aircraft are no longer available....damn...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2015)

Double damn, I wanted specs and power points.

Geo


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 13, 2015)

Colour pics?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2015)

Do they come with the three B's, Bacon, Booze (Beer) and Birds?


----------

